# Where to get (II) "dream vacation week" certificates



## urbiman (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where certificates for the II dream vacation week (http://www.dreamvacationweek.com/) can be purchased? 

I once heard that they were in the entertainment book but now they are gone. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2014)

Is doesn't seem to be offered any longer:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192776


----------



## urbiman (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not sure if they really don't offer this anymore. Maybe they changed the product a little, because Groupon recently sold certificates that were restricted to Las Vegas:
http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-las-vegas-vacation

If you use the according "demo" code 9176182 on http://www.viewdreamvacationweek.com/ you can even see availability.

Furthermore I saw at the timeshareangels opportunity club that a dreamvacationweek voucher is included. They state:

"Redemption Fee: Studio- $279.00, 1 Bedroom- $359.00 or 2 Bedrooms -$399.00"

So the voucher itself should be of no or little value.

While googling "Dream Vacation Week Brochure" I also found the following offering:
http://www.promotionalproductinc.co...ed-dream-vacation-week-brochure_p6076976.html

They still offer the brochure for 39 USD, however you have to buy 10, and to be honest I am not sure if I would receive even one if I give them the 390 USD.

I dropped Dream Vacation Week a mail, I will let you know if I get some feedback.


----------



## urbiman (Jul 27, 2014)

Here their answer:

_"Regrettably, we do not sell or distribute certificates [...] However, on occasion promotional offers are made for Dream Vacation Certificates through the Groupon website."_

All in all, when looking at their last groupon promotion, the value of the RCI resortcerts is much better.


----------

